# Still breastfeeding but just got AF.



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya 

As the title says.

I wondering if this means that I would be ok to have a natural FET cycle and continue breastfeeding? 

I was feeling pressured to choose between breastfeeding my first and trying for my second.

Has anyone tried to do or done this? xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I haven't done it myself but if you look at this page - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123553.0 - you'll see both Marielou and Lizibee have had tx whilst still BF'ing.

I'm not sure either are active on FF anymore but you could have a look through their past posts to read their experiences.

Fingers crossed all goes well for you,

Chux xx


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

hi l_ouise,
No - not according to my consultant....
I've just been through exactly this myself. My periods came back 4mths into breastfeeding. My consultant suggested it best to stop breastfeeding first as she said best to let the hormones all settle. It was a real emotional struggle as I wanted to cycle again asap but also wanted to breastfeed for as long as poss. Made it to 10mths. Once I stopped feeding for some strange reason I seemed to skip a period. But as soon as AF did arrived we went ahead with natural FET - had ET Yesterday. 
Good Luck.
Daizymay x


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Chux, I'll check out the link.

Thanks Daizy. I've got a consultation on the 2nd Sept so will see what they say but really hoping that they'll be supportive. I was looking at stopping around the 10 month mark but I think I'll wait it out until 12 months and lie about it if I have to, assuming I don't find any research that indicates it's a big no no. Good luck with your ET xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I found this which is quite a supportive read:
http://babydustdiaries.wordpress.com/2010/06/10/breastfeeding-through-fertility-treatments-ivf-and-fet/

/links


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi L_ouise

I'm in the same boat as you (coincidentally I have my consultation on Sept. 2nd!). My little boy is 16 months and whilst he only feeds before bed and first thing in the morning I'm not ready to stop.  My periods came back when he was 7 months old and they've been regular ever since.  I'm hoping to do a natural FET.  x


----------

